# Dont give up on honeys..



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*More fresh popped honeys..










And more pink bottoms








*


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I actually took a break from the shrooms today and went squirrel hunting. What was funny is I found a few fresh young ones as well. I didn't have a bag though. However, I did get some fresh squirrels...................Ohhh..........now how I'm getting ancy for bowseason:lol: During bowseason I'm going to keep an eye out for some Short Footed Suillus shrooms in the pines. I saw a ton of them last year and didn't know they were edible. I'm not making that mistake again. Nice young chicken by the way as well. Looks tasty man.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

was squirrel as well today, shot my number, and found a couple dozens honeys, and 1 chicken. Found 3 fresh hens and one old one on a tree yesterday but i was dragging a doe out. Have to go back tomm for them maybe.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> was squirrel as well today, shot my number, and found a couple dozens honeys, and 1 chicken. Found 3 fresh hens and one old one on a tree yesterday but i was dragging a doe out. Have to go back tomm for them maybe.


 Sounds like you've had a really good couple of days Sparky! Sounds like you've got a REALLY nice harvest there!!......Deer.......squirrels.......honeys.......a chicken.........Hen of the woods.........Now THAT'S what I call a grocery store in the wild:coolgleam Definitely the way I prefer to get my food.....Well, that and out of a nice fresh garden...lol!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

whenever I find honeys that are that mature and opened up, I seem to have alot of worms in them. Last year I found a great mess of honeys, and they were almost all wormy. The ones I sorted out with no worm holes I brought home, only to find out when I boiled them that they were also wormy. Looked like little rice floating on the pot! Any tips, suggestions, or thoughts?


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah only a few of them where opend big i dont usually eat the larger ones but they looked really nice and this go round this is half the haul as i split with a friend.Lots of fresh caps outta this batch.As far as the worms go ive never seen rice like worms in boiling sorry i cant help.Always a good idea to make sure you prep wild mushrooms and inspect thouroly before eating ill usually cut in half and inspect before storing or consuming..


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

yea i have had a big problem with finding worms in mine this year as well. Even ones that seem to fine have a few after u cut them in half. It seems to me like alot of the ones i was getting were softer this year, maybe too much rain? I found a few bunches just popping through that were very soft and wormy. Sucks to find a bunch of good looking ones only to find they are inftested:rant: On a brighter note took 3 first timers on the youth hunt this morning and they took 7 ducks and 2 geese, 3 blue wing, 1 gw, and 3 woodies and we all had a blast.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Sparky23 said:


> yea i have had a big problem with finding worms in mine this year as well. Even ones that seem to fine have a few after u cut them in half. It seems to me like alot of the ones i was getting were softer this year, maybe too much rain? I found a few bunches just popping through that were very soft and wormy. Sucks to find a bunch of good looking ones only to find they are inftested:rant: On a brighter note took 3 first timers on the youth hunt this morning and they took 7 ducks and 2 geese, 3 blue wing, 1 gw, and 3 woodies and we all had a blast.


Good deal always nice to see kids getting involed in an American tradition Pass it on Pass it down..


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I ain't giving up yet. I just realized this pic was a year ago tomorrow and it has not produced yet this season. It has produced every year I been checking it for quite a while now so I am hoping it's not too late yet.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice pic OGM..
I was out this weekend and picked a few and seen my
biggest that had an 8 inch diameter cap and was still
in good shape.


The next ones to flush will be the darker brown ones and with
cooler weather are usually bug-free.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

MAttt said:


> Nice pic OGM..
> I was out this weekend and picked a few and seen my
> biggest that had an 8 inch diameter cap and was still
> in good shape.
> ...


 No bugs, or almost no bugs........DEFINITELY good to me. It's annoying when you have to pitch a 3rd of what you pick isn't it:lol:. That's been my case sometimes. I got lucky on my first batch of honeys this year and most were really bug free, but it sure doesn't take long to get infested.


----------

